# Incredible Charts stock scanner



## awg (1 June 2008)

The IC stock scanner is a good free tool,

but I have a question, 

it does not seem to pick up all the stocks that meet the scan criterion.

ie, scan ASX, xao, EOD, % rises.

LNC (Linc energy) for instance is not picked up on any scan at all,( for % rises) even though it has been a consistent riser, and is not a very small company??.

very puzzling. obviously the scanner, misses some.

has anyone else noticed any anomalies, or have any opinions on the limitations of the IC scanner?


----------



## happyjack (8 June 2008)

awg said:


> The IC stock scanner is a good free tool,
> 
> but I have a question,
> 
> ...




Hi awg
The "incredible" scanner is not supposed to pick up all of the results. If you look there is a box "Maximum results 100 securities" with a fall down menu with "20 fastest" "50faster" "100 fast" "200 default" "500 slower" 

Obviously in the XAO (all ordinaries) there are 2500 companies so even if you are set at the highest sort of 500 then you can still leave 2000 companies behind if the sort is wide enough.

If your sort is producing large numbers of candidates then instead of sorting by XAO start sorting by individual sector instead, for instance energy X max of 500 should definitely produce all candidates as I believe there are less than 500 shares in the energy sector.

Another option is to tighten up your search, that is add another parameter ie nothing less than $2.00 

The final check of course is to do a search on sectors with no parameters , this should throw up ALL members of that sector so If it still not there there is a problem but if the main program can produce a chart then it should be there


----------



## Ausman (8 June 2008)

AWG

I just used the search function on IC and got LNC up.  

If you select the blank line in the Indexes & Watchlists box and "All Equities" in the sector box, you wil get the total ASX.

Ausman


----------



## awg (17 June 2008)

The problem was as AUSMAN stated,  the "Index & watchlists" equity line must be BLANK.

If you select "all ordinaries" you do not get the same result, even with the same parameters.

not sure why that would be, but a trap for the newbie.

ASF to the rescue again & thanks Ausman.

regards tony


----------



## Ausman (17 June 2008)

> The problem was as AUSMAN stated, the "Index & watchlists" equity line must be BLANK.
> 
> If you select "all ordinaries" you do not get the same result, even with the same parameters.
> 
> ...




Glad to be of help Tony.  Perhaps you can help me.  I am a regular user of Incredible Charts and to date I have been unable to find a way of exporting data from the IC search results into a XL file for further analysis.  Does anyone know how this can be done?

Ausman


----------

